# [fast gelöst] D-Link DIR655 & Epson Stylus 9400F mit Cups..

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe wieder eine "Bastelei" vor:

Wir haben hier diverse Gentoo-Kisten, ein Ubuntu und eine XP-Kiste. Bisher teilen wir uns den Epson mit USB-Anschluss durch schlichtes umstecken - Front-USB ist was feines  :Smile: 

Mein D-Link DIR-655 hat auch eine USB-Buchse - damit sollte ich den Drucker doch ohne Umstecken mit allen angeschlossenen Rechnern nutzen können, oder?

Mein Netzwerk ist mit DHCP konfiguriert, also würde der Drucker doch seine IP auch automatisch beziehen, oder?

Welches Druckprotokoll sollte ich in Cups auswählen?

Wie bekomme ich die richtige URL für die Cups-Konfiguration heraus?

Schönen Abend

UweLast edited by uhai on Mon Mar 28, 2011 8:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## manuels

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Mein Netzwerk ist mit DHCP konfiguriert, also würde der Drucker doch seine IP auch automatisch beziehen, oder?

 Moin,

ich denke nicht, dass der Drucker eine IP beziehen würde.

Meines erachtens müsstest du den D-Link-Router so einrichten, dass er als Print-Server funktioniert. (edit: falls er das kann)

EDIT2: Der D-Link-Router kann den Drucker über das SharePoint-Protokoll freigeben. D-Link stellt aber, wie es aussieht, nur SharePoint-Utilities für Windows zur Verfügung. Sieht also schlecht aus für Linux.

----------

## Schnulli

Hallöle,

wir hatten in einer smallOffice Umgebung fast das selbe Problem und einiges versucht.... der Aufwand lohnt nicht, es mag evtl. mit Triks möglich sein den Drucker am D-Link zum Laufen zu bekommen nur ob das dann die Lösung ist,  bleibt fraglich.

Wir haben einfach einen USB Print Server an´s LAN gesteckt und dort die Drucker angeschlossen.

Es muß nicht immer unbedingt ein teures Modell sein, wir hatten sehr gute Ergebnisse mit  - TPLink - LogiLink - und TrendNet USB Druckservern... Im Handel sind die ab ca. 27€ (TrendNet) aufwärts zu bekommen......

----------

## uhai

Hm, ich habe jetzt einen Edimax PS-1206U...

Leider kann ich ihn nicht im Browser für die Konfiguration öffnen. Seine IP (192.168.2.2) liegt außerhalb meines DHCPs (192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.199).

Eigentlich müsste ich die Konfigurationsoberfläche bzw. seinen login doch mit 192.168.2.2 öffnen können, oder?

Geht aber nicht -> timeout. Sonst ist meine WAN & LAN aber bisher voll funktionstüchtig.

Brauche ich für den PrintServer ein spezielles Protokoll? Ich wollte gern CUPS und LPR benutzen. Oder habe ich etwas anderes übersehen? Die Doku ist mal wieder nur für Windows....

uhai

----------

## b3rT

Da Du wahrscheinlich eine 255.255.255.0 Standard-Netzwerkmaske benutzen wirst, solltest Du die Geräte schon in das selbe Subnetz legen. Also zum Beispiel den Drucker auf 192.168.0.X oder dein DHCP auf IPs 192.168.2.X-Y ändern.

(Alternativ kannst Du Dein privates Netz auf 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.3.254 ausdehnen, indem du bei allen beteiligten Geräten die Netzmaske auf 255.255.252.0 setzt)

----------

## uhai

Danke für den Tip  :Smile: 

Jetzt funzt das hier..   :Very Happy: 

mit dem Erfolg im Rücken schlafe ich heute gut..

Gute N8 b3rT

uhai

----------

## uhai

Mein Drucker ist ja ein Multifunktionsgerät - alos auch ein Scanner...

Leider erkennt Xsane das Gerät nicht mehr hinter dem Printserver. Was kann ich da tun? 

uhai

----------

## Knieper

saned läuft auf dem Router?

----------

## uhai

Der Router ist ein DLink 655, der printserver ein EdimaxPS1206U - saned läuft nur auf meiner Gentoo-Box...

uhai

----------

## firefly

ich denke das kannst du in deraktuellen konfiguration vergessen. Ein print-server macht nur das was auch der name sagt, er stellt eine netzwerkschnittstelle zu einem Drucker her. Und diese kann man nur zum drucken verwenden. AFAIK gibt es keine fertige "xxx"-Server box, welche einen multifunktions-gerät mit allen funktionen in ein netzwerk einbinden kann.

Für sowas müsstet du entweder einen Multifunktionsgerät mit eingebauter netzwerkschnittstelle haben oder eine eigene box dir bauen.

----------

## uhai

und saned die Netzwerkkarte als usb-Anschluss vorgaukeln? 

Schade, das wäre eine gute Lösung gewesen....

uhai

----------

